# 2ndry IF chat Thurs 8pm



## Mrs Chaos

Hi girls
2ndry IF chat night will resume as of this week 24th Aug  
In the garden 8pm, so come and have a 
I'll bring the vino-de-collapso...whose bringing the choccy?
No dress code...but M & M's ESSENTIAL!
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Count me in hunny!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## emilycaitlin

You and your M&M's!!!  There is counselling you can have!!!?  

I won't be able to make it I'm afraid, on nights this week!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

emilycaitlin said:


> You and your M&M's!!! There is counselling you can have!!!?


   don't have a problem with my M & M's....not a problem at all...find it very easy to scoff a large bag to meself *no problem *   mind you...Skittles are fast becoming a fave too...especially to munch on whilst studying  oh well...best make my appointment with the M & M Doctor  do they do M & M patches  like the nicotine ones ? anyone know?



emilycaitlin said:


> I won't be able to make it I'm afraid, on nights this week!!
































maybe another time hunni, I'll be ok...honest...don't worry...








Mrs R is coming in to have a natter....maybe we'll see you another week hun, when you're off nights?
Lots love
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yerrrrrr I'll be there Gayn  

In the middle of dyeing my hair...going from blonde to dark caramel brown. So I'll either end up with dark ends and orange roots or something.   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Gayn -   

I'll be there next week!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

MrsRedcap said:


> Yerrrrrr I'll be there Gayn
> 
> In the middle of dyeing my hair...going from blonde to dark caramel brown. So I'll either end up with dark ends and orange roots or something.
> 
> Love
> 
> Vicki x


      Oooooh Vicki hun! Best wear a pink carnation so I recognise you when you come into the chatroom...You'll spot me... munching on some M & M's     
I've just done my hair the other day..gone for a nice Plum colour...looked a bit like a Fraggle to begin with...but it's settled down nicely now...thank goodness! 
See you soon emilycaitlin 
See you later Mrs R....<puts headscarf in handbag for Mrs R just in case she has a bad hair day>


Lotsa love
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Helloooo,

The hair didn't turn out too bad at all. Just weird seeing me with dark hair again   

Thought I'd dye it now as close to my natural colour as possible because if I get pg from the Egg Share then I won't be able to...dark roots and blonde don't go well together.

See ya tonight...and keep the orange M & M's for me  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

hiya
just letting you know I "might" be a little late...forgot we have to nip over to my bro's to borrow and air-bed for our guests 
DO NOT EAT ALL OF THE M & M'S!   
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hey no probs Gayn...Just don't be surprised if there's no M & M's left...once I start on them I can't stop.  

See ya later

Love

Vicki x


----------



## sarylou

Where do we go for the chat?
Im new here so sorry for asking a daft question lol. 

Point me in the correct direction and ill bring a huge bag o m&m's


----------



## MrsRedcap

Chat has been changed to 8.30 in the garden sub room

Vicki x[br]: 24/08/06, 20:27I ate all the M & M's


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hiya
I am SO sorry I didn't make chat on Thursday, something came up and I couldn't make it.
Have been awol for the weekend as had family staying so not had chance to post, plus have been a bit off colour with a uti 
I will see you all this week, and treat you all to a small bag of M & M's 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Gayn,

Hey no probs about the chat...We all know our lives don't revolve around FF.

Hmmm...small bag of M & M's indeed...Are we that poor on this thread? Think it was about time Tony gave us a bigger snacks budget don't you think?     I've heard of being frugal but that is ridiculous!  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Mrs R....snack budget... <pah> "Bah humbug springs to mind"







it is me who provides the snacks as chat host


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hmmmm I still think Admin on here should really have a snacks budget! One small bag of M & M's wouldn't feed my little toe!  

We're gonna starve to death!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## MrsRedcap

Is chat still on tonight?


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hiya
Got a cold coming   and feel positively poopy  
Had backache all day too, thanks to obstacle course that is my 4 dogs  
See you later, will be sitting with my hot water bottle and hot choccy  
......and M & M's  
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

M & M's again!!!

Can't we have Maltesers or revels for a change lol


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## MrsRedcap

Hey Gayn what happened?  

I was on the phone hunny...


----------



## Mrs Chaos

It froze   then got booted...  
back now


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Come and have a natter girls, in the garden 

8pm



Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## Ycoll002

Hi Mrs C,

Sorry I didn't get to finish our nice chat last night - connection inexplicably decided to bum out and could only get it up and running again now. Pesky technology... 

Speak soon,

Yvonne


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Yvonne
....thought it was something I'd said...or my deodorant 
Lovely chatting to you, hope to see you next week in the garden  
take care hunni
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi 
am struggling with a really poorly back girls, so might not make it to chat tonight...but will do my best  
Hope everyone is ok?
Off to see the Chiro tomorrow   so wish me luck  
Lotsa love
Gayn 
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------



## Mrs Chaos




----------

